# Thank you



## Hoage (28 Apr 2016)

Good morning,
I just wanted to take the time to say “thank you” to all that have posted, and replied to, the myriad of questions about recruiting, fitness, training course etc others have brought before I came along. These forums have provided answers to any question, or steered me in the right direction to find the information I was craving. I certainly didn’t want to be a bother or repeat an inquiry.
Given the great information here, the patience and fantastic assistance of the Mbdr heading recruiting at our local armoury (whom I have thanked in person but deserves mention), some conversation with friends who have been there/done that: 
I have collected my documentation including transcripts, arranged my references, filled out the appropriate forms, completed and passed my FORCE test. At 40 years of age I have submitted my application to join the artillery reserve unit in my community.
I’m 5 weeks into the Army Fitness manual program and have seen improvement, but realize I have a great deal of work yet. I expect this entire process will continue to be challenging, but if it was easy, then I suppose everyone would do it. 
Thanks again to army.ca as a whole.


----------



## krimynal (28 Apr 2016)

congrats !

Artillery reserve is fun  shooting that big gun for the first time is quite nice !


----------



## Dockrill923 (28 Apr 2016)

Hoage, I can tell you from experience that there are advantages to being older. I am 39, you have some tools in the box that younger guys don't. Use them to your advantage, stay cool and push your limits to the fullest physically. And from what I've seen the Arty boys are great guys, hard as fuck and they like to stay fit, so you'll definitely have a good time with them. Good Luck


----------



## Hoage (28 Apr 2016)

I appreciate the positive vibes folks. I'm looking to forward to the learning and applying it! 
I'll update this as the process advances.


----------

